# Agnès E's 2000 posts!



## Cath.S.

*A* ce stade, chère Agnès, un fort joli poème
*G*énéreus'ment tu offres à tes co-forumeurs.
*N*onobstant leurs défauts, tu leur fais cet honneur
*E*t tous savent l'apprécier, puisque tous ici t'aiment.
*S*ereine, créative, tu n'es jamais abrupte...


*E*t tes deux mille messages ont tous atteint leur but.

_*FÉLICITATIONS,*_
_*MA POULE !*_ 
 
*QUELLE CHANCE NOUS AVONS DE T'AVOIR PARMI NOUS ! *​


----------



## lsp

Félicitations!!!​


----------



## DDT

A la poétesse sensible et raffinée de WR...







_*M E R C I ! ! ! *​_
pour ton aide, ta sympathie et ton "sense of humour"

DDT


----------



## Whodunit

Félicitations, ma grande prof du français.​


----------



## cuchuflete

*Félicitations Agnès!


* What does one give to a lady who has wit, charm, grace, erudition and a soul full of poetry?


A big hug!!

Cuchu
​


----------



## Kelly B

Elegant of hand and of phrase
Wit that is fine yet not sharp
Poetry even in prose

Many thanks, Agnès E!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Agnes!!


----------



## Sev

*Bravo Agnès !​  *  

Pour tes 2000, tu pourrais dévoiler ton vrai visage...allez je le fais pour toi : le voici  ! Alleluia !


----------



## la grive solitaire

*Angels can fly because they take themselves lightly! 


 FELICITATIONS, NOTRE ANGE! *​


----------



## Artrella

*   Felicidades querida Amiga Agnès!!!!!   *​ 
ECHECS


I


Dans leur coin, bien gravement, les joueurs  
Guident les lentes pièces. L'échiquier, 
Jusqu'à l'aube, les suspend au sévère 

Terrain où se haïssent deux couleurs  
​  


> Edited due to copyright reasons To read the whole poem click here


 ​ 
Jorge Luis Borges


No idea of what he says, I hope it's something nice...if not...well at least it's in French!!!  


Agnes, sorry about this, I didn't know that translators had copyright... Now Belen has told me about this... sorry Mike...   I only wanted to give Agnès a present....I'm sorry...


----------



## Agnès E.

Thank you everyone!
Every congrat is welcome, in French as well as in English... 


I just like this place, I reckon you all know why, don't you?


----------



## Like an Angel

*Félicitations Agnes!!! *​


----------



## $orceress

*CONGRATULATIONS AGNES!!!! you are 2K forums old!!!*
*congrats gurl!!!*


----------



## timpeac

Agnès many congratulations, and thanks for all your help and good humour over your 2 millennia!


----------



## ILT

Hi Agnes:

Congratulations on reaching yet another milestone


----------



## charlie2

Dear Agnès,

I would be lying if I told you I was not touched, when once you were worried about me getting not too much response to my question.

I would be understating if I just told you I enjoy reading your posts.

I would be silly if I actually thought that I deserve your encouragement and kind words.

I would be ungrateful if I would not try to do better.

I am sure you have touched not just me, you who care, not only about the answer but also the person who asks the question.

Charlie


----------



## VenusEnvy

Your warm presence is always appreciated. Hig hugs and kisses. Congratulations on this wonderul milestone!


----------



## Phryne

.

* CONGRATS, AGNES!!!!! ​*​
.


----------

